# Mt. Evans Question



## colocraig (Nov 20, 2004)

Riding up Mt. Evans is still on my to-do list, and it looks like it should happen this month. Question - are there any places to get water on the way up, or do you need to carry enough for the entire ascent?


----------



## fasteddie (Jun 20, 2003)

colocraig said:


> Riding up Mt. Evans is still on my to-do list, and it looks like it should happen this month. Question - are there any places to get water on the way up, or do you need to carry enough for the entire ascent?


The last time I was there, the shop @ Echo Lake had water. However, I don't recall what's available at the summit. There is another "shop" there, but it's been a long time since I've gone inside. There are rest rooms, but I don't know if there are sinks and potable water.


----------



## kokothemonkey (Jul 7, 2004)

colocraig said:


> Riding up Mt. Evans is still on my to-do list, and it looks like it should happen this month. Question - are there any places to get water on the way up, or do you need to carry enough for the entire ascent?


I imagine Echo Lake would have water, although two bottles has been plenty for me riding up from Idaho Springs, but I typically do it early in the morning and it's cold. I drink very little water (which I know is bad) when it gets colder. Depending on how long you are out there, two bottles should be enough.


----------



## JPRider14 (Feb 9, 2004)

colocraig said:


> Riding up Mt. Evans is still on my to-do list, and it looks like it should happen this month. Question - are there any places to get water on the way up, or do you need to carry enough for the entire ascent?


Two bottles for the trip up is usually good, but I find myself thirsty on the way down, so purchasing a bottle from the shop at Echo Lake on way up is a good move. It should also be noted that the water that comes out of the tap in the bathroom at Echo Lake is phenomenal, and usually about 40 degrees.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

colocraig said:


> Riding up Mt. Evans is still on my to-do list, and it looks like it should happen this month. Question - are there any places to get water on the way up, or do you need to carry enough for the entire ascent?


It better happen this month. September is getting iffy at best for weather at 14k feet.


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2002)

*Iffy in August too...*

rode up squaw then to evans on sunday. sunny warm in evergrenn all the way to echo even up to about 5mi from summit lake. clouds had been gathering, but within minutes, its cold, its rain, its lightning, and well, guess we'll ride to the summit another day. pounding rain back to echo. its always another world when we get above 13K.



Bocephus Jones II said:


> It better happen this month. September is getting iffy at best for weather at 14k feet.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Echo Lake to top closed this morning 8/5/05*



carver said:


> rode up squaw then to evans on sunday. sunny warm in evergrenn all the way to echo even up to about 5mi from summit lake. clouds had been gathering, but within minutes, its cold, its rain, its lightning, and well, guess we'll ride to the summit another day. pounding rain back to echo. its always another world when we get above 13K.


Hear on the radio this morning that Mt Evans is closed due to snow. Brrrrr.


----------



## JPRider14 (Feb 9, 2004)

KJohnson said:


> Hear on the radio this morning that Mt Evans is closed due to snow. Brrrrr.


http://www.cotrip.org/rWeather/All_Alerts_080505_074801.html

Summit Lake up = no go for cars. I've ridden up there when they said it was closed and it was awesome. The whole rode to myself...and the mountain goats.


----------



## verve825 (Jul 6, 2004)

*No "shop" or water at the summit...*



fasteddie said:


> The last time I was there, the shop @ Echo Lake had water. However, I don't recall what's available at the summit. There is another "shop" there, but it's been a long time since I've gone inside. There are rest rooms, but I don't know if there are sinks and potable water.



There is no shop or water available at the summit; last spot for a fill up is Echo Lake Lodge.

Jeff


----------



## colocraig (Nov 20, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks, everyone, for your answers. Glad I asked. I drove up there years ago in a car and had a memory of a shop and water at the top. Good to know that it isn't there and that water is available at Echo Lake. Looks like energy bars, gels, and a water fillup at Echo.


----------



## BrokenSpoke (Jun 28, 2002)

I may be wrong but there are restrooms at the summit and there are sinks. So, if you are not too picky about water from the sink in a restroom, there is water available at the top.


----------

